# provide somebody with the ability to extend; (birine) genişletme şansı vermek



## hhtt

"The existence of analogous systems and solutions provides the analyst with the ability to extend the solution of one system to all analogous systems with the same describing differential equations."

Yukarıdaki cümleyi nasıl çevirebiliriz?

"Benzer sistemlerin olması inceleyen kişinin bir sistemin çözümünü aynı tanımlayıcı diferansiyel denklemlerle benzer sistemlerin çözümüne genişletme şansı verir.''

Kaynak: Modern Control Systems Richard C. Dorf

Teşekkürler.


----------



## Gemmenita

Merhaba,

Benim denemem şöyle:

Analog sistem ve çözümlerin varlığı analistin tek bir sistemin çözümünü bütün analog sistemlere genişletmesinin kabiliyetini, aynı açıklayan diferansiyel denklemler vasıtasıyla, sağlıyor.


----------



## ahocan

Analog sistem ve çözümlerinin varlığı, analiste bir sistemin çözümü vasıtasıyla farklı denklemleri çözme imkanı sağlar.


----------



## RimeoftheAncientMariner

"The existence of analogous systems and solutions provides the analyst with the ability to extend the solution of one system to all analogous systems with the same describing differential equations.

Analog/Benzer sistemlerin var oluşu ve çözümlenmesi, analiste bir sistemde çözümlenmenin diğer tüm benzer sistemlere aynı diferansiyel eşitliklerle uygulamayı sağlar..


----------



## hhtt

ahocan said:


> Analog sistem ve çözümlerinin varlığı, analiste bir sistemin çözümü vasıtasıyla farklı denklemleri çözme imkanı sağlar.





RimeoftheAncientMariner said:


> "The existence of analogous systems and solutions provides the analyst with the ability to extend the solution of one system to all analogous systems with the same describing differential equations.
> 
> Analog/Benzer sistemlerin var oluşu ve çözümlenmesi, analiste bir sistemde çözümlenmenin diğer tüm benzer sistemlere aynı diferansiyel eşitliklerle uygulamayı sağlar..



Burada *extend *için neden "*genişletmek" *yerine "*uygulamayı sağlar" *düşündünüz? 

Teşekkürler.


----------



## ahocan

extend in yaymak ve bazı kalıplarda ...nın olmasını sağlamak gibi anlamları oluyor o yüzden. burda bir çözümün diğerlerine de uygulanabileceğinden bahsediyor çeviri yaparken kelimenin anlamı değil cümlenin anlamı bence daha önemli.


----------



## RimeoftheAncientMariner

To extend, fiilini "uzatmak" olarak düşünün.


----------

